# myuberincome app issues?



## l3x (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey guys - just wondering if any other user of the myuberincome.com.au excel app is having issues at the moment?

Whenever i try to open any of my files (current or previous years), nothing happens (cursor spins for a couple of seconds but nothing opens). Excel is working fine with all other files - just not the MUI ones.

Have tried contacting them but no response and BAS due today 😬

Not sure if maybe my license has expired or if there's some issue im not aware of. Grateful if anyone could confirm if they can access their files. Cheers.


----------



## kooljp (Oct 31, 2017)

I had the same issue that was actually caused by a recent Windows update.

I reverted back to the previous Windows version and Myuberincome started working again...


----------



## l3x (Jun 13, 2019)

I dont have the option to revert (last update more than 10 days ago), have even tried repurchasing license and re-installing from the exe file - still getting same issue....nothing happens...


----------



## kooljp (Oct 31, 2017)

Here's a solution I received from @ricdam:

Have you updated your Windows by any chance?

The 4.0 version has some incompatibility issues with the latest Windows version.

Please try downloading the new version here and see if you still have the same problem (copy and paste the link in your browser if clicking doesn't work).

Please note this is an unreleased version of the app which does not have a Code Sign Certificate yet, which means your computer will likely flag the app as a suspicious file - keep assured the app has no virus or any malware, it is just flagged as the app does not have the Certificate yet.


----------



## l3x (Jun 13, 2019)

Brilliant - thank you so much - using that file allows me to open other saves (although I need to keep going through the exe instead of the original file). I'll take it! Hopefully he's onto a fix. Thanks again!


----------

